# Izzy ~the pastel pink wedding journal~



## bornthiswayxo

So, I guess I better introduce myself.
My name is Izzy and I am 19 years old, my OH is nearly 19.
We're planning on getting married sometime within the next few years! I am very excited. So, I thought I may as well get started on what'll be a long but worth it wait here. :)
Stalkers appreciated <3


----------



## cupcakekate

oooooh any ideas????


----------



## comotion89

unofficially engaged here too :D haha 2015 bride wooo!!!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Not really any so far ideas wise, but I bought Cosmo bride to help me out for ideas 

Yeah that might be how long we're waiting!! GAAAAH. :)
Happy days xxx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hello all you lovely brides-to-be!!
Today I thought a lot about the kind of dress I want... I am thinking an Alfred Angelo as they aren't as expensive as the ones in Cosmo Bride! Haha....
I can't wait to see AA's Twilight dressssss eeeee  <3

As for venue, really not sure yet... somewhere in Kent, where I am from. Anyone have any suggestions? We're up for church or civil wedding right now, Thanks xxx


----------



## comotion89

yay set a date???? ours is 30th may 2015 :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

4th April 2015 :) So excited you have no idea 
xxx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

SO, I'm coming up with all sorts of ideas for my hen weekend/night today.. :p crazy I know, but hey...
Will probs be a bit stripped for cash at the time, as I'll be at uni possibly. I'm thinking beginning the weekend/night with an ann summer party... heheheehee


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

im gunna be stalking. i have planned everything for mine, but now not sure if i want a proper white wedding. i'd love a big pouffy dress.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

BoLt_InFeRnO said:


> im gunna be stalking. i have planned everything for mine, but now not sure if i want a proper white wedding. i'd love a big pouffy dress.

Hey thanks for stalking <3
Yeah I think I want mine to be mostly white... As geeky as it sounds, im quite looking forward to seeing the Twilight dress by Alfred Angelo... If it's nice i might get it hahahaha xD


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

i didnt know AA was making it!! wowza!! 

https://tonybowls.com/item/?i=TBE21105&collection=Tony Bowls Evenings

i tried this on the other day, and ive never felt so amazing in my life ever. im so confused haha


----------



## bornthiswayxo

BoLt_InFeRnO said:


> i didnt know AA was making it!! wowza!!
> 
> https://tonybowls.com/item/?i=TBE21105&collection=Tony Bowls Evenings
> 
> i tried this on the other day, and ive never felt so amazing in my life ever. im so confused haha

Awh bless I bet! Choose what you want.. its your wedding after all! Your special day


----------



## ushotmedown

Ooh congrats! Me and my OH have set a date of 26th January 2015! Seeing lots of 2015 brides here :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

ushotmedown said:


> Ooh congrats! Me and my OH have set a date of 26th January 2015! Seeing lots of 2015 brides here :D

Congrats to you too! Awh lovely, it's an awesome year to be wed ;)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

So for some reason today i started thinking about my hair for the wedding - now as I am sure you can see, in my avi, and currently - it's pretty damn short. But, I hope by 2015 its a nice length and I could always get clip in extensions for the day? 
As for colour, at the moment I want it a reddish colour... not too red. Kind of like that girl off of the only way is essex... amy something, like hers :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Getting 'officially' engaged Jan 1st 2012! EEEEEEEE....


----------



## cupcakekate

bornthiswayxo said:


> Getting 'officially' engaged Jan 1st 2012! EEEEEEEE....

how come you are waiting for it to become official chick?? i have no patience i couldn't do it lol xx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Haha awh, well we really wanna say, but we're waiting for concrete proof... eg the ring ;)


----------



## cupcakekate

bornthiswayxo said:


> Haha awh, well we really wanna say, but we're waiting for concrete proof... eg the ring ;)

ah i see fair enough :flower:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I literally cannot wait though... it's so annoying <3


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

4th April is a perfect date... my birthday ;)
x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hehe awesome Lia! Your bubba will be a lot older by 2015 though :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh Goddd, that's mad. I hope I have 2 by then :haha:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awh! Awesome! 2 LO's awwwh.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I also have a feeling you'll have a baby by then too. I know it's not in your plans but I have a feeling....


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I secretly hope so, Idk why cos it won't be the best situation financially. Preferably it would be after the wedding, but just before won't be too bad ;) Hmm...


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I used to panic about money and when I got pregnant we had £2k's worth of debt and no money. That's all gone now and we have money. I think when you're faced with it, you make it work, you have no choice. Whatever will beee will beee *sings* lol.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Lol bless you Lia, you make me laugh :)


----------



## vhal_x

I'm unofficially engaged too, we've set a date but it's a long way away! 2017 :haha: xx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awh congrats hun, that the latest year we're gonna get married if complications arise xD Good luck xx


----------



## comotion89

bornthiswayxo said:


> Getting 'officially' engaged Jan 1st 2012! EEEEEEEE....

aww wheres the surprise in that lol ??? my oh said it's before 2013 so god knows when he's gunna ask


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Thats my OH for you, ruins the fun in everything haha jk ;)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Why must three years be so far away?! i know its for the best so we have more money, but sheeeeesh


----------



## comotion89

woo were ttc the night we get married :D roll on may 2015 however I am worried about prices , have u looked at any venues?? where abouts are you from?? I don't wan to spend over 5000 for a venue


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I'm from Kent, and my OH is from Buckinghamshire, but we're planning on having the wedding down in Kent... dont know where yet though :/
5000 for a venue? OMG :(


----------



## comotion89

I kno that's alot of savin may even have to borrow if it comes to it ah cool weve got a 40 mile distance between us tho I'm moving in with him :D waiting fot our checks to clear :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Ooh fun! We're waiting a year or so until we start looking for a place to live :) Then sort out the wedding officially hehe :)


----------



## comotion89

yesterday I tried on a wedding dress infront of my oh!!! lol Im not superstitious n when it comes down to getting the dress I won't let him see what i will be wearin on the day, have you thought about numbers ?? big n grand or small


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awh thats lovely! I'm not entirely sure what dress I want yet :(
I'm thinking medium numbers, you??


----------



## comotion89

100 max I think :D tho I will cut it down if needs be :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awesome


----------



## mumandco

Hi do you mind if I stalk?


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Course not hun!!! <3


----------



## bornthiswayxo

My OH and I might get a bit added to our wrist tattoos when we get married, or just before. We have a heart locket and heart key, he has the key and i have the locket.
We might get 'more than my own life' added underneath, going vertically up toward the wrist, in small black font. YAAAY can't wait ;)


----------



## mumandco

Your tat sounds lush have u any pics of them? How many do you have?


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I cant find the pic at the moment :( But currently only two, planning more


----------



## mumandco

I have 3 one needs a bit of adding on and I need ds2 name on me as I have ds1 name and after the wedding I plan on getting a nice big back one before I get pregnant again and start the whole bf cycle again


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Sounds cool, I DO want one on my back, but am scared of what pregnancy (full term) will do to it :) I do have one on my hip of a bow, I bet thatll stretch tons haha!


----------



## mumandco

I have a pair of cherries on my hip and it's survived 2 pregnancies I also have one on my lower back and that has survived aswel ;)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Heheh cool, Oooh I want cherries on my ankle, theyre so cute!
I'm planning on getting a massive bird thing on my thigh soon too in really nice colours... the quote I got was pricey though! :/


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Found our first dance track! It Will Rain by Bruno Mars :') it's so lovely...


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Decided on a theme... pastel pink for girls, teal ties for boys :D so freaking excited. <3 My dress will be pastel pink I hope. <3


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: can't wait to see your plans coming together, loving the pastel pink idea :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Thanks hun, I can't wait to spot the perfect dress as well! Congrats on NTNP!


----------



## EmmyReece

do you have an idea what style of dress you'd like or will you leave it open to suggestion?

just searched for the bruno mars song - it's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I want it to be elegant but quite glam... in a very pale pastel like pink. I love the disney ariel dress, wish that was the colour i am looking for! hehe.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

And yeah the song is amazing, we both listened to it and were like 'omg our song' cos it is SO about us


----------



## EmmyReece

Do Alfred Angelo do anything that's quite similar in that colour?

Or you could choose a bridesmaid dress in the style you want and the colour, I'm sure I've seen quite extravagant ones that would pass for a wedding dress :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Oooh good idea, thank you! <3


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww you're welcome, we're having a pink colour scheme too, so any advice or anything just give me a shout :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Mwhehehe, thank you babe <3


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I have loads of views, but barely any posts! wtfff.


----------



## mumandco

That's the same as my journal, it's just the way the cookie crumbles on a public forum :(

how are your plans coming along love your colour scheme


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Haven't really made many more plans yet... trying to book a disneyland paris holiday soon for my 21st, so thats why hehe. need to save money for that. :)


----------



## EmmyReece

you can still plan though :winkwink: 

oh and a word of advice - ebay is a complete and utter godsend :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

I love Disneyland I can't wait until the boys are old enough so we can go ;),Emmy I can never find anything on ebay-I never know what to look for?


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I can't wait to go! We're going once before, and a few times after we have our LOs! <3


----------



## mumandco

I've been to Disneyland Paris and Orlando they are both out of this world I think wel go in nov after the wedding before we ttc#3


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Oooh that'll be fun! <3 xo


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I wanna get married already :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I do too :flower:

Have you got a scrapbook you could put ideas in? I'm buying one this week so I can feel like I'm doing something constructive :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

OOOOOH cool! Good idea there hun :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey izzy :flower: I think we all wanna be married already! So jealous that your going to disneyland! i Want to go there so bad :haha: We havent started saving again either, OH and I bought a car with the money we had saved over 2 years because we needed that first iyswim? Have you considered an abroad wedding? :hugs:


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Kiki1993 said:


> Hey izzy :flower: I think we all wanna be married already! So jealous that your going to disneyland! i Want to go there so bad :haha: We havent started saving again either, OH and I bought a car with the money we had saved over 2 years because we needed that first iyswim? Have you considered an abroad wedding? :hugs:

Well I'd love to be married in Cyprus.. hmm good idea there!
Same Apple, hehehehe xo


----------

